# Our Brita Makes us sick...



## Guest (Nov 21, 2000)

Has ANYONE here had problems with their Brita system?

We've been suffering periodic stomach flu-like symptoms over the past couple of years. You know the drill-intense cramping, horrible gas (& burps), and (ahem) bathroom problems. Seems to last 2-4 days. Very contagious. If one person is suffering, a burp from that person seems to be enough to infect another. 

We seem to have traced the problem to our Brita-- after the filter has been in a while (2-3 weeks, but inside the time to change it) if we don't check it, the reservoir "goes bad" and produces a bad odor. Not sure whether it comes from the surfaces inside, or the filter cartridge itself. Not so noticeable unless you open the lid. Every time that we have taken water from the pitcher when without noticing it had gone bad, the miserable flu-like symptoms soon followed, and one by one, we became sick. 

I've had this stomach bug about 8 times this year, and I'm tired of having it. We don't live in a cesspool. We keep a very clean house but are mystified by what is causing this. We've moved twice, different states, and the occurrence is worst this year. 

We were doing better for a while when we switched to a PUR Ultimate faucet mount, but as soon as it ran out and we decided to use one of our new Brita cartridges we had on hand, shortly thereafter, we were sick again. 

I have no empirical evidence, but I believe for some reason, the Brita tank/filter sets up a breeding ground for microbiologicals. We have highly-chlorinated city water, which we believe to be safe-- yet, we had the same problems a year earlier half the US away. 

Has anyone out there had similar experiences? More than anything we're just trying to find out what's causing the problem... I'm tired of being periodically sick.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i'd be interested in more thoughts on water - my problems began when i moved to Tennessee and i generally drink bottled water but who knows?tom


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

How do you store it?I run mine through the dishwasher (minus filter of course) about once a week, and filter the water, then pour it into a jug and refrigerate it. I do not leave that water standing on the counter like some people do. I keep it filled most of the time, but drink a LOT of water, so it is getting empty at least twice a day. I also use it for making coffee, juice, filling the tea pot etc. Perhaps this would help you. I would start with a clean filter, and a good washing in the dishwasher, or soap and water in the sink if you have no dishwasher. Keep it clean, and pour the water into a jug after filtering.Maggie


----------



## PoohBear (Sep 5, 2000)

I have a Brita tap-mounted filter and don't seem to have any problems. I don't know about the USA, but in Western Australia tap water contains the micro-organisms called giardia and cryptosporidium which can both make people with sensitive systems ill.It certainly makes sense that these little critters would gather in the jug filter, multiply and then make you sick. Like the others have said, perhaps the only solution is to keep it in the fridge at all times, refill it regularly and keep it scrupulously clean.


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Probiotics claim to also help prevent bacterial infections like what you're describing. I know the water filter is something that needs to be addressed but in general probiotics are supposed to help combat unfriendly invaders and bacteria that tries to enter your colon, body. This is also used when travelling to other countries so it wouldn't hurt to also take it daily just for general good health..just a suggestion...but also look into your filter problem.


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

I use a brita and haven't had any of the problems you're describing. I keep mine in the fridge and only change the filter when the due date comes up.My instinct would be to get your water tested. I know the fire department here does it and it doesn't cost much.I think the Pur and Brita systems differ a little bit in what they'll protect you from. brita I don't think protects from bacteria, (only removes minerals etc?) so if it's in the water the brita might not help.


----------



## virago81 (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish I had found this forum earlier. I just spent 4 of the sickest days of my life thanks to a Brita system. I couldn't figure it out at first. I had diarrhea for days on end; terrible. Then one night I was laying in bed in misery and tried to think through what was going on and it hit me. I had just bought the Brita System (filter + container). I got home from a trip and started to drink a lot of water from it. The next day the diarrhea hit. I didn't want to dehydrate, so I kept drinking more water from the Brita and got sicker and sicker. I did a search online and found other people reporting the same thing. I stopped drinking water from the Brita immediately and now a mere 12 hours in I'm well on the road to recovery. Poisoned by a Brita system. Who would have thought it?


----------



## commtr (Jun 10, 2013)

Water filters use carbon. You can ingest carbon and it won't cause flu-like symptoms. Does not seem like to be Brita. More likely to be contamination elsewhere.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been using a Brita filter/pitcher for years, far longer than I've had "IBS". I change the filter every 2-3 months or so, leave it unrefrigerated on the counter and have lived all over the country (Northeast, California and mid-Atlantic region) and have never had a problem (at least one that I could tell was coming from the filtered water).


----------

